# Bild an bestimmter Stelle anzeigen



## Guest (7. Sep 2006)

Halloechen,

hab da ein recht simples Problem, trotzdem nach langem suchen nichts darueber gefunden.

es ist folgendes:
Wollte ne kleine art Gallerie darstellen, gibt da einige kleine Vorschaubilder und wenn man draufklick soll das in gross an einer bestimmten Stelle erscheinen, solange bis man auf ein anderes Klickt.

Mir gehts im Prinzip um den Befehl, das Bild an einer bestimmten Stelle zu positionieren. Als kleines Schmankerl koennte man das Bild ja auch zu der bestimmten Position "hinwachsen" lassen...

Mir hat das das skript von walter bislins sehr gut gefallen

http://walter.bislins.ch/projekte/javascript/lupe.html

falls man also sagen koennte wo das groessere Bild positioniert sein soll waere mein Problem schon geloest. 

Okay, schonmal vielen dank fuer antworten (ist wohl ueberfluessig zu erwaehnen dass ich ein absoluter Anfaenger bin).


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2006)

da kann ich nur zitieren:




> JAVE IST KEIN JAVASCRIPT


----------



## DocJunioR (7. Sep 2006)

Warum fragst du, wenn die Antwort in deinem Link steht?


----------

